# Recuperer des données depuis un tres vieux mac (URGENT)



## Boldinger (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous,

Pour faire court ma Mère, qui est scénariste, est encore sur un Power Macintosh G3 qui n'est doté d'aucun port recent (Uniquement du SCSI et du Serial.... je sais je sais)
Bref je viens (pour son anniv) de lui achetter un flamboyant mac book pro dernier cris core 2duo 2go de Ram (pour du traitement de texte c'est suffisant)

Brefouille Brefouille

Mon probleme est le suivant elle possede toutes ses données sur son mac os ....8.1 et veut donc les transférer sur le nouveau.

je me demande donc comment faire elle a un Zip Iomega Jazz 1gb sur lequel elle peut tout mettre seulement il s'agit de SCSI

si quelqu'un voit une solution merci de me renseigner au plus vite 

Cordialement 

Senor Boldinger


----------



## Macthieu (6 Juin 2009)

Normalement, tu pourrais mettre les 2 ordinateurs en réseau avec les prises ethernet sous réseau appletalk


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

Macthieu a dit:


> Normalement, tu pourrais mettre les 2 ordinateurs en réseau avec les prises ethernet sous réseau appletalk



Assez aléatoire, les liaisons réseau entre OS X et 9.2.2 le sont déjà, mais alors, sous 8.1, faut déjà trouver de quoi lui faire digérer le TCP/IP, ce qui risque de ne pas être évident, et même comme ça, c'est loin d'être gagné !

Je pense que le plus simple est de sortir le disque ATA du PM G3, et de le brancher sur le MacBook au moyen d'un bridge comme celui ci !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2009)

Autre solution: le web

Elle a un double avantage
- pas de souci comptabilité supports , connectiques

-de fait c'est une sauvegarde en plus (  archives du compte email ou  site perso  par exemple)

en passant
bonne page ( dont adaptateur SCSI-USB, assigner une IP fixe)
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Macs-Apples-1506/2008/4/old-system-zip-drive.htm


----------



## claude72 (6 Juin 2009)

Un G3 beige n'est pas un si "très vieux Mac" !!!

... et surtout c'est le seul qui peut faire le lien entre tous les Mac, puisque c'est le seul qui a ou peut recevoir toutes les possibilités de connexions des Macs les plus anciens et des modèles récents :
- il possède tous les connecteurs des anciens modèles (LocalTalk, SCSI)
- il a 2 bus IDE, et un port ethernet
- et il peut recevoir des cartes d'extension PCI pour les connectiques modernes (USB, FireWire et S-ATA) et les systèmes capables de les gérer...


Donc, pour ton problème de transfert, plusieurs possibilités :

 le ZIP : il existe des lecteurs ZIP USB que tu peux brancher sur le MacBook,

 le réseau Ethernet : mais comme le dit *Pascal 77*, c'est délicat avec un OS 8.1... il faudrait upgrader le G3 en 9.1 minimum pour avoir la possibilité d'un réseau TCP/IP avec le MacBook,

 l'USB : le G3 beige accepte sans problème n'importe quelle carte PCI USB 1 compatible OHCI, ce qui après une upgrade de son système en 8.6 minimum permet un transfert par clé USB ou disque-dur externe USB,

 il est possible de lui brancher un graveur de CD :
- soit un graveur externe sur le bus SCSI,
- soit un graveur interne IDE à la place du lecteur CD,

 et enfin, comme le dit *Pascal 77*, son disque-dur IDE est facile à démonter pour le connecter au MacBook à travers un bridge USB ou FireWire...


----------



## Boldinger (6 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour toute ses reponses....

Pour ce qui est de sa vieillesse, on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit tout de meme tout frais....


L'adaptateur IDE me semble la solution la mopins honereuse et la plus simple...

je vais l'achetter sur MacWay je vous tiens au courant si soucis

Juste une autre petite question, au niveau de la compatibilité du Zip...Faut il installer des drivers precis? ou autre?

merci encore

Boldinger


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

Boldinger a dit:


> Juste une autre petite question, au niveau de la compatibilité du Zip...Faut il installer des drivers precis? ou autre?



Normalement si le zip et branché chargé (disquette dans le lecteur) et allumé avant l'ordi, non, mais de toute façon, les pilotes Iomega étaient fournis avec Mac OS 8/8.1 !


----------



## claude72 (6 Juin 2009)

Et sous OS X, mon lecteur ZIP USB est reconnu automatiquement sans aucun pilote (et sans avoir besoin d'insérer un disque avant le boot) sur mon MacPro sous Tiger, et avant il fonctionnait de la même manière sur un G4 sous Jaguar puis Panther.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Et sous OS X, mon lecteur ZIP USB est reconnu automatiquement sans aucun pilote (et sans avoir besoin d'insérer un disque avant le boot) sur mon MacPro sous Tiger, et avant il fonctionnait de la même manière sur un G4 sous Jaguar puis Panther.



Pareil pour mon lecteur ZIP SCSI, je devais juste le brancher (au cul du scanner) avant d'allumer mon PM G4 (doté d'une carte SCSI), mais pas besoin de pilote. Par contre, attention, *ça n'était pas "sans aucun pilote", mais "avec les pilotes intégrés à Mac OS X" !*

Lorsque je suis passé à Leopard, plus rien ne marchait (pour le ZIP, je ne sais pas, je l'avais déjà donné à ce moment), Leopard n'intégrant pas le pilote de la carte SCSI. J'ai du le réinstaller pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser ma carte (il est inchangé depuis Jaguar, et fonctionne impec sous Leo, mais n'est plus fourni avec, on ne sait pas pourquoi). Il est tout à fait possible qu'il en aille de même avec les pilotes Iomega !


----------



## claude72 (7 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, attention, *ça n'était pas "sans aucun pilote", mais "avec les pilotes intégrés à Mac OS X" !*


Oui, effectivement, j'aurais dû dire : "sans aucun pilote *ajouté*"... 


En ce qui concerne Léopard, je ne sais pas, puisque je suis resté au Tiger fourni avec le MacPro ! (et je n'ai pas l'intention de changer tant que je ne serai pas absolument obligé !!!)


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Je sais pas ce que vous avez contre le réseau en 8.1. C'est ce que j'utilise pour échanger entre mon LCIII boosté au 40 et mes autres Macs ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que vous avez contre le réseau en 8.1. C'est ce que j'utilise pour échanger entre mon LCIII boosté au 40 et mes autres Macs ...



Ça n'est pas le réseau en "8.1" qui est en cause, mais le réseau entre 8.1 et 10.5.7 ! Déjà qu'entre 9.2.2 et 10.4.x, j'ai toujours eu du mal à établie des connexions stables (dès que j'entreprenait une copie de plus de 2 ou 3 Mo, je perdais la connexion au bout de quelques dizaines de secondes), alors, entre 8.1 et Leo, ça ne doit pas être génial !


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'est pas le réseau en "8.1" qui est en cause, mais le réseau entre 8.1 et 10.5.7 ! Déjà qu'entre 9.2.2 et 10.4.x, j'ai toujours eu du mal à établie des connexions stables (dès que j'entreprenait une copie de plus de 2 ou 3 Mo, je perdais la connexion au bout de quelques dizaines de secondes), alors, entre 8.1 et Leo, ça ne doit pas être génial !



Tu faisais une connexion directe Ethernet ou tu passais par un switch (mieux en général) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Tu faisais une connexion directe Ethernet ou tu passais par un switch (mieux en général) ?



Je passais par un switch 10/100, mais j'ai aussi essayé en direct via un câble croisé !


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je passais par un switch 10/100, mais j'ai aussi essayé en direct via un câble croisé !



Ben désolé, je n'ai pas eu de soucis (à part le manque de rapidité 10Mb bien sur). Est-ce que ça peut venir de ta carte Ethernet (j'utilise la sortie Ethernet de ma carte accélératrice, une Sonnet Presto+) ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ben désolé, je n'ai pas eu de soucis (à part le manque de rapidité 10Mb bien sur). Est-ce que ça peut venir de ta carte Ethernet (j'utilise la sortie Ethernet de ma carte accélératrice, une Sonnet Presto+) ?



Mon emac sous 10.3.9 est relié en permanence avec un centris 650 (rigolez pas ! ) sous 8.0 et je n'ai pas de problème pour lire ou écrire sur cette machine mais je le regarde comme un poste appletalk.

Je ne me rappelle plus si j'ai essayé sous 10.4 ou avec une machine plus récente que l'emac.


----------



## claude72 (9 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Mon emac sous 10.3.9 est relié en permanence avec un centris 650 (rigolez pas ! ) sous 8.0 et je n'ai pas de problème pour lire ou écrire sur cette machine mais je le regarde comme un poste appletalk.


Sous 10.3, oui, pas de problème ça marche... quand j'avais mon G4 sous 10.2 puis 10.3, j'avais un réseau AppleTalk qui fonctionnait sans problème avec :
- des 8200, 8500 et 7300 sous (en vrac) 7.55, 8.1 et 8.6,
- un 7300 sous 9.1 puis 9.22, remplacé ensuite par un G4 sous 9.22...
... sans problème, même avec des fichiers lourds : les 8200/8500/7300 sous 7.55/8.1/8.6 hébergeaient un puis deux RIP Viper, donc ils recevaient les fichiers de flashage qui étaient souvent relativement lourds... 200-300 Mo étaient courants, et je suis allé jusqu'à environ 1,2 Go de données transférées en une seule fois vers un des 7300...

... mais quand je suis passé à un MacPro sous 10.4 je ne pouvais plus accéder ni aux 7300 (sous 8.6) ni au G4 en AppleTalk : apparemment, quelquechose a changé dans l'AppleTalk entre 10.3 et 10.4... et donc il a fallu alors que je passe à un réseau TCP/IP et que je mettes à jour mes 7300 en 9.1 pour qu'ils acceptent une connexion LAN en mode TCP/IP...

Donc, un réseau entre 10.5 et 8.1 ne fonctionnera pas en AppleTalk à cause du 10.5 qui a un AppleTalk trop "récent", et ça ne fonctionnera pas non plus en TCP/IP à cause du 8.1 qui n'accepte pas un réseau LAN en TCP/IP.


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2009)

Oui bien sur, mais l'Apple Talk c'est un peu vieillot. Le TCP/IP fait l'affaire, sauf si on passe en IP v6 partout. La, les vieux Mac devront être dans un sous réseau IPv4


----------

